
Goodly looks to give companies student loan payments as an employee benefit - hemantv
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/03/goodly-looks-to-give-employers-student-loan-payments-as-a-perk/
======
asdfman123
The last company I worked for offered that, but I didn't get it because after
graduation, I was responsible, lived very frugally, and paid off all my
student loans within a year.

Kind of annoying. How about you pay us $100/mo more, and if people want to
spend that money on craft cocktails and jetskis instead of their student loans
they can.

